# cooing!!



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
last Monday (18th) my MP (mookee pigeon) made a noise and then vomited. I took him to work with me that day too keep an eye on him. Come to find out it was it just starting to coo. Have any of you ever had this happen?? All last week it put alot of work into the noises it made. Ruffled and scrunched up the neck, but DIDN'T get sick again .It also made the noise very low and the more sure it got about them, the louder they got.

This week the cooing has gotten better and clearer to hear. It also does another sound, kind like a moaning??? and does different coos. Today, before jumping onto my hand it a cooed and did a ''foot'' dance. It was so CUTE! It most of the time only does noises around me or to get my attention, so it seems anyway.

It loves to cuddle and can't get enough of my attention. Tries to eat my fingers and always nuzzles my finger, hand and face.
Thanks!-hilly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is totally normal behavior. He is in love with you.
Aren't they adorable when they behave like this?

Reti


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

It's so exciting, isn't it? Mine didn't do that when he started cooing. He just got silent for a week. I also was wondering about the moaning noise, a low sort of mm-mm-mm-mmm that gets a bit louder each time. I couldn't tell if that meant he was content at the moment, or if he wanted attention. Anyone with lots of pigeons know?

Rach


----------



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

*cooing*


I recall way back when my voice changed I kept quiet for a week or two myself.. ha,ha
Dove and Wisdom both went from peeping to cooing within days of each other. Wisdom did seem to have a hard time with it at first but once I tried to pick him up he just went with it... yup, his yelling at me in any tone seemed to be a good thing... ha ha
Dove noticed the change in Wisdom but other than looking at him like she didn't know him and avoiding him but not always things went alright.
Both Wisdom and Dove had black eyes with dark grey (gray) circles around the pupils.... but the other day I noticed Wisdom has on golden circle and one dark grey. I have no idea when this happened and I'm watching to see if the other changes as well. I assume they can as human babies sometimes do.

I enjoy the new tones, warbles and even Wisdoms rantings..lol I hope everyone enjoys their bird at every stage.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you Reti, Rach and Gille for your replies.

Yep, it's adorable and all really neat . It now coos every morning while walking back and forth in the front part of it's cage.... trying to get my attention and wake me up! LOL! It's very cute..

Gille, I'm glad to hear Wisdom and Dove are doing good. -hilly


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Hillybean said:


> Thank you Reti, Rach and Gille for your replies.
> 
> Yep, it's adorable and all really neat . It now coos every morning while walking back and forth in the front part of it's cage.... trying to get my attention and wake me up! LOL! It's very cute..
> 
> Gille, I'm glad to hear Wisdom and Dove are doing good. -hilly


I think you can drop the 'It'. - He's a 'He'. The dancing is a dead giveaway. As is the 'Preening' of your hands.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jax does this loud groaning sound when she is in mating mode. If I scratch her neck and make a fuss of her, she becomes much louder vocally. She will do little dances like the males and will nuzzle her beak into my fingers and just generally be totally in love with me. Her prolonged groaning is my warning that she will be about to lay an egg soon.

Lindi


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Alvin, you really think ''it'' is a he? That's cool, I wasn't sure because of it not being aggressive. Then again it may do other stuff and I just over look it. I've worked with a LOT of big parrots, so what I consider aggressive or mean varies.

My pigeon isn't quite old enough for mating mode, it's only about 16-17 wks old . 
Thanks!-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hillybean said:


> Alvin, you really think ''it'' is a he? That's cool, I wasn't sure because of it not being aggressive. Then again it may do other stuff and I just over look it. I've worked with a LOT of big parrots, so what I consider aggressive or mean varies.
> 
> My pigeon isn't quite old enough for mating mode, it's only about 16-17 wks old .
> Thanks!-hilly



The only way you are going to know for sure HB, is if "she" lays an egg.  Better pick a name that could be for either male or female...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alvin said:


> I think you can drop the 'It'. - He's a 'He'. The dancing is a dead giveaway. As is the 'Preening' of your hands.



Not really. The following video is of one of my "pet", Sleepy. Another member said they would "bet" she's a he. Well, she's on eggs right now. She still dances for me when I go out to the loft and talk to her. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_o9wMLvCk


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a hen who fooled us all when she was a few months old, she was the most aggressive little thing, fighting at the feeders, cooing and dancing. She was very protective and stood her ground even as a squab, pecking at us.

We thought for sure this was a male. This attitude continued for months until she found a mate and layed her first egg.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies. Yep, it seems that I'll have to wait to know for sure. My MP's personally flips often, sometimes I'm possitive what it is and then I'm not so sure. LOL!

I'm enjoying every minute though and we get along fine, so I'm not too worried. I HAVE to decide on a name..... it normally doesn't take me this long to decide. Normally only 1 wk and the most was 3 wks, till now.
Thanks!-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hillybean said:


> Thank you all for the replies. Yep, it seems that I'll have to wait to know for sure. My MP's personally flips often, sometimes I'm possitive what it is and then I'm not so sure. LOL!
> 
> I'm enjoying every minute though and we get along fine, so I'm not too worried. I HAVE to decide on a name..... it normally doesn't take me this long to decide. Normally only 1 wk and the most was 3 wks, till now.
> Thanks!-hilly


SOMETIMES, when I can't think of a name, I find that I'm not meant to do the naming...someone else is.

Also, sometimes they will tell you their name when ready...Your little one may be a little stubborn...


----------



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Not really. The following video is of one of my "pet", Sleepy. Another member said they would "bet" she's a he. Well, she's on eggs right now. She still dances for me when I go out to the loft and talk to her.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1_o9wMLvCk


Haha Lovebirds, the cooing in your video just sent my pidge into a dancing frenzy!


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*my young male bird*

for the first time, KU revealed a coo that wasnt purely terratoral, and than pecked and bit my finger!, continuing the coo, a low rumbelling ca-tull dat coo! a love coo, nonetheless, and a little billing to go along with it. i praised him for it and realized he loves me. 
my new squab, (still no name) pecks as he squeeks because he cant coo yet. it is so cute! he only doesthis to KU when they are trying to share the food tray. he stands his ground. brave little squab, and lovely.


----------

